# New additions to the humi



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

View attachment 7807


This is what I picked up at the B&M today. I've never had any of these cigars before and I can't wait to smoke them. I'll have to wait since I'm sick right now.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

You picked some good ones. Im sure youll enjoy em!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good selection.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Now I have a problem. My humidors are full to the top. The way I see it I only have 3 options A.) I can buy a new humi and fill that one. B.) I can buy a cooler and fill that:biggrin:. C.) I can start a small bombing campaign. :biggrin:. We shall see.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pick up there!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good - nice cigars - good times coming


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been smoking the Don Pepin blue lately. Love the LFD's too. Nice grabs!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

matt3 said:


> Now I have a problem. My humidors are full to the top. The way I see it I only have 3 options A.) I can buy a new humi and fill that one. B.) I can buy a cooler and fill that:biggrin:. C.) I can start a small bombing campaign. :biggrin:. We shall see.


I think you should do all three


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pickups. love the V's


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

New favorites for sure


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Brother you sure know how to pick them!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

smokinj said:


> I think you should do all three


I have seen your Humi gallery from your photos. How can you possibly keep those mugs full??? Do you own stock in the U.S. Postal service????:lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice pickups. I love the V's. Let them age a couple weeks.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

matt3 said:


> Now I have a problem. My humidors are full to the top. The way I see it I only have 3 options A.) I can buy a new humi and fill that one. B.) I can buy a cooler and fill that:biggrin:. C.) I can start a small bombing campaign. :biggrin:. We shall see.


D) all of the above

Nice pick up ...gotta love the illusione and the others are nice too!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

All great smokes you can't go wrong.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet Haul! Love 'em all!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

They look good!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet Haul!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

i like all those sticks!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You pick some good ones there. I would pick D also, all of the above.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice ..


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

great choices you will enjoy them all


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Good taste and nice selection-


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

real nice pickups


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice pickup.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Some great looking sticks there. It's like opening my humidor and taking a look.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Those 88s are awesome! Enjoy!:dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pickup!! Now, see that you're healed quickly!!


----------

